# GNYOS - who's going?



## Heather (Mar 18, 2007)

Can we get a head count on this?


----------



## Eric Muehlbauer (Mar 18, 2007)

I'll definitely be there....can't say for sure exactly when...right now my goal is to go there on Thursday....I get out of work at 3:30.....figure it will take me about 40 minutes more or less to get there by subway....I don't want to wait until Saturday, because its more crowded then, and I don't want Dennis D'allesandro to sell out before I get to him.....Take care, Eric


----------



## MoreWater (Mar 18, 2007)

damn. I was hoping to go this year but the timing is really bad......


----------



## bwester (Mar 18, 2007)

me


----------



## Marco (Mar 18, 2007)

ill be there....im gonna go try and volunteer


----------



## ohio-guy (Mar 18, 2007)

I would love to go....which weekend is it? Probably not this year, but sometime.....


----------



## Heather (Mar 19, 2007)

I think it's April 17-22?


----------



## Carol (Mar 19, 2007)

Hi,

So what does Dennis sell that you buy? He is a member of our society and gave a talk 2 months ago. Our Spring Show is this coming weekend and I am a co-chair(really starting to sweat now).


----------



## Eric Muehlbauer (Mar 19, 2007)

Dennis always has a small, but interesting, selection of paphs at very good prices. Most years, he has some interesting delanatii selections..like v. dunkelii (the "vinicolor" form), and one year he had a strain bred in Germany for stronger fragrance....various alba forms...he's never disappointing. Take care, Eric


----------



## eOrchids (Mar 19, 2007)

I'll definately be there!


----------



## eOrchids (Mar 19, 2007)

Heather said:


> I think it's April 17-22?



April 18 ~ 22


----------



## Ron-NY (Mar 19, 2007)

I will be there all day on Sat and Sunday. I will be shopping and helping out at Piping Rock booth. An advantage of working is I get a vendor tag and I can get into the show before it opens for the day. Wish I could get there at the beginning of the show for selection but will have to settle for end of the show bargains.
Heather are you going to make it to the show??


----------



## Heather (Mar 19, 2007)

Ron-NY said:


> Heather are you going to make it to the show??



I am *thinking* about coming down Sat. and Sun. if I can score a place to stay and if I can help Glen out. 

By no means certain yet. Never been to NYC and am a little skeered!!


----------



## dustywoman (Mar 19, 2007)

I can do this!!!! It would be more around the 20 - 22 dates, as I have tickets to see Judy Collins in Bay Shore, LI on the 29th. 

I would stay with my sister on LI, and go into NYC via the LIRR. (fun) My NYC subway expertise is limited, despite being a NY native. I'd probably walk from Penn Station to Rockerfeller Center. 

At this point, plans are very vague. Heather, maybe we can work something out. I'm flexible. 

PM me.


----------



## NYEric (Mar 20, 2007)

Eric Muehlbauer said:


> Dennis always has a small, but interesting, selection of paphs at very good prices. Most years, he has some interesting delanatii selections..like v. dunkelii (the "vinicolor" form), and one year he had a strain bred in Germany for stronger fragrance....various alba forms...he's never disappointing. Take care, Eric


I had a chance to get the German one and the price scared me away to a Phrag dalessandroi, next time..
Oh, I'll be volunteering there all day Thurs.


----------



## NYEric (Mar 20, 2007)

Heather said:


> I am *thinking* about coming down Sat. and Sun. if I can score a place to stay and if I can help Glen out.
> 
> By no means certain yet. Never been to NYC and am a little skeered!!


Like I said oke:


----------



## Bob in Albany N.Y. (Mar 20, 2007)

I'll be there on Wednesday before they open. I'll have a few vendors set a few things aside for me. Then I'll take in the show when it opens at noon and then hit the sales area again. 

Then on Sat. I'm in charge of the bus trip for one of my orchid societies. I should be their from 10 untill maybe 2:20 or so. 

Heather, it will be CRAZY there on Sunday. I'd avoid Sunday if possible. All the crazy people who don't even know what an orchid is are fighting to get plants at a discount not matter what it is. I thought I like to try Sundays and did twice as one of our Orchid Society's had a display to take down. Never, again and I mean never !!!!!!!!


----------



## lienluu (Mar 20, 2007)

i was hoping to go, but i don't think i will this year. have a trip planned, but i might be able to go the first day.


----------



## Marco (Mar 20, 2007)

I was there on sunday last year. It's a complete madhouse especially towards the last hour or so.


----------



## Ron-NY (Mar 20, 2007)

Heather said:


> . Never been to NYC and am a little skeered!!


 There is nothing to be "skeered" about. It is no different than any big city. You've been watching too many movies


----------



## Eric Muehlbauer (Mar 20, 2007)

Heather...I guarantee that there is nothing to be scared of in NYC....its possibly the world's best kept secret, but NYC is actually a very friendly city...ask the meanest looking person on the street, and he/she will be glad to give you directions and advice...and, unlike other places I have been too, the directions will not be designed to get you lost in the opposite direction. As for subway directions, take the D or F or B to Rockefeller Center....its about 2 blocks east. Take care, Eric


----------



## Hien (Mar 21, 2007)

Bob in Albany said:


> I'll be there on Wednesday before they open. I'll have a few vendors set a few things aside for me. Then I'll take in the show when it opens at noon and then hit the sales area again.
> 
> Then on Sat. I'm in charge of the bus trip for one of my orchid societies. I should be their from 10 untill maybe 2:20 or so.
> 
> Heather, it will be CRAZY there on Sunday. I'd avoid Sunday if possible. All the crazy people who don't even know what an orchid is are fighting to get plants at a discount not matter what it is. I thought I like to try Sundays and did twice as one of our Orchid Society's had a display to take down. Never, again and I mean never !!!!!!!!



I wish it is the same as the bridge setting at Winter Garden & WTC.
No matter how crowded on both sides, you can walk in the spacious middle of the bridge.
Rockefeller Center is kind of too small for so many peoples.


----------



## NYEric (Mar 21, 2007)

Actually, since they moved the Ikebane upstairs it's not so bad. H. if you come to the show you'll have the best guide to NYC, me!


----------



## Hien (Mar 21, 2007)

NYEric said:


> Actually, since they moved the Ikebane upstairs it's not so bad. H. if you come to the show you'll have the best guide to NYC, me!



Eric

so nice of you to extend such a hospitality, wish I could take it (God willing, maybe one day), but since the accident about 5 years ago, my mobility is quite limited.
Sometimes my only wish is that I could walk & run like before ( I use to play volleyball & windsurf, practice martial art ) Now the orchids keep my mind distracted from contemplate about the self too much.
By the way, today at work, I look down to the soccer field, seeing the players running so fast from one goal to the other, my heart moves with the vision as if I am running myself. Oh, such simple joyful activity. Life is so beautiful..


----------



## NYEric (Mar 22, 2007)

Anytime, NYC is after all, Fun City.


----------



## Ron-NY (Mar 22, 2007)

Hien said:


> Eric
> 
> so nice of you to extend such a hospitality, wish I could take it (God willing, maybe one day), but since the accident about 5 years ago, my mobility is quite limited.
> Sometimes my only wish is that I could walk & run like before ( I use to play volleyball & windsurf, practice martial art ) Now the orchids keep my mind distracted from contemplate about the self too much.
> By the way, today at work, I look down to the soccer field, seeing the players running so fast from one goal to the other, my heart moves with the vision as if I am running myself. Oh, such simple joyful activity. Life is so beautiful..


Rockefeller Center is handicap accessible


----------



## Hien (Mar 22, 2007)

Ron-NY said:


> Rockefeller Center is handicap accessible



Hi Ron , I did not remember seeing any elevator going down to the orchid level.
Do you know where they are?


----------



## NYEric (Mar 22, 2007)

Ya, I think the main bank goes down there, you just hav eto deal w/ the hordes of scurrying NY'ers.


----------



## Marco (Mar 22, 2007)

http://newyorkcity2005.web.infoseek.co.jp/information/maps/rockfeller_map.html

there should be escalators and elevators in the GE building near the entrance next to the ice skating rink


----------



## Hien (Mar 22, 2007)

Thanks everybody for the info.:sob: see how fast I run to the show


----------



## Ron-NY (Mar 22, 2007)

Hien said:


> Hi Ron , I did not remember seeing any elevator going down to the orchid level.
> Do you know where they are?


 There are ones in the lobby of the building and they go down to the sales floor where there is also an entrance to the display area.(that is the building just behind where the tree is at Christmas time.) There are ones on the sides of the rink, at least there was one on the north side.


----------



## Ron-NY (Mar 22, 2007)

Marco said:


> http://newyorkcity2005.web.infoseek.co.jp/information/maps/rockfeller_map.html
> 
> there should be escalators and elevators in the GE building near the entrance next to the ice skating rink


that is the building I was referring to


----------



## Marco (Mar 28, 2007)

I tried signing up to volunteer at the GYNOS website and I have gotten a response from Aric. Just wondering if anyone knows a different route of signing up?


----------



## NYEric (Mar 29, 2007)

Depends on what Aric's response was! Have you volunteered or worked the show before?


----------



## Marco (Mar 29, 2007)

nope this would be my first year Eric


----------



## NYEric (Mar 29, 2007)

I was first asked because I was a member of GNYOS. I first helped set-up the day before, Then w/ breakdown the next year, then w/ clerking, then spotting... What are you interested in doing?


----------



## Marco (Mar 29, 2007)

Eric - I'm sending you a pm


----------



## likespaphs (Apr 12, 2007)

turns out i'm going with the gf and some friends on saturday. then we're off to, what's been billed as a subversive knitting exhibit...


----------



## paphioland (Apr 12, 2007)

I will be there


----------



## eOrchids (Apr 12, 2007)

Alright, I'll be going on Saturday (21). Any of you guys want to quickly meet up?


----------



## Marco (Apr 12, 2007)

ill be there on wednesday


----------



## Eric Muehlbauer (Apr 12, 2007)

I'm planning on going Thursday or maybe even Wed........haven't made up my mind yet. Is it officially open Wed? Or is it only open for GNYOS members? If I don't go away for the weekend (haven't been to LI yet...thanks to the lousy weather and a busy family) I might hit it again to meet everyone...Take care, Eric


----------



## NYEric (Apr 13, 2007)

Wednesday is the judging so the display room wont be open until the afternoon. I'll be there then and giving tours and working Thursday after 2:00 PM, and of course on 'finagle' Sunday! Hope to see you all there. I'll have the name tag that says "Superclerk".


----------



## NYEric (Apr 13, 2007)

eOrchids said:


> Alright, I'll be going on Saturday (21). Any of you guys want to quickly meet up?


maybe, but definately Sunday to snap up the scraps.


----------



## Marco (Apr 13, 2007)

NYEric said:


> maybe, but definately Sunday to snap up the scraps.



you are a brave man Eric


----------



## NYEric (Apr 13, 2007)

Marco said:


> you are a brave man Eric


It's fun because I'm taller than most of the little Asian women fighting for deals so I can get the vendors attention easier. :rollhappy:


----------



## dustywoman (Apr 13, 2007)

Is Sunday really that intense? I was thinking of going and being there when the doors opened.


----------



## eOrchids (Apr 13, 2007)

NYEric said:


> It's fun because I'm taller than most of the little Asian women fighting for deals so I can get the vendors attention easier. :rollhappy:



We tall people do have our advantages. 



dustywoman said:


> Is Sunday really that intense? I was thinking of going and being there when the doors opened.



I think the whole chaos happens within the last 3 ~ 4 hrs of the show.


----------



## likespaphs (Apr 13, 2007)

i'd be up for a quick meeting with anyone out there saturday, but i don't know when i'm gonna be there...


----------



## PHRAG (Apr 13, 2007)

likespaphs said:


> i'd be up for a quick meeting with anyone out there saturday, but i don't know when i'm gonna be there...



Not sure the board is the proper place to arrange a quickie.

:evil:


----------



## likespaphs (Apr 13, 2007)

PHRAG said:


> Not sure the board is the proper place to arrange a quickie.
> 
> :evil:



poop. it's gonna be difficult to arrange with my gf at the show with me...


----------



## Marco (Apr 13, 2007)

NYEric said:


> Wednesday is the judging so the display room wont be open until the afternoon. I'll be there then and giving tours and working Thursday after 2:00 PM, and of course on 'finagle' Sunday! Hope to see you all there. I'll have the name tag that says "Superclerk".



make sure you wear a name tag. I'll be lookigng for you oke: . Eric what time do the vendors open. I wanna go get my neos from cal- orchids asap


----------



## eOrchids (Apr 13, 2007)

likespaphs said:


> i'd be up for a quick meeting with anyone out there saturday, but i don't know when i'm gonna be there...



I'll be there on Saturday just when the doors are about to open.


----------



## NYEric (Apr 13, 2007)

Marco said:


> Eric what time do the vendors open. I wanna go get my neos from cal- orchids asap


Contact GNYOS or Rockefeller Center because for some reason the vendors aren't allowed to start sales for quite a while after the judging starts!


----------



## NYEric (Apr 13, 2007)

likespaphs said:


> poop. it's gonna be difficult to arrange with my gf at the show with me...


_"It takes two to make a thing go right, 3 or 4 will make it out of sight!" _NYEric paraphrasing DJ Rob Base. :evil:


----------



## NYEric (Apr 13, 2007)

dustywoman said:


> Is Sunday really that intense?


Yes!


----------



## Eric Muehlbauer (Apr 13, 2007)

I've decided on Thursday rather than Wed....that way I can hit the bank after work! Better than asking my wife for some money first......and saying, "Yes, of course I won't spend too much...in fact, I doubt I'll spend anything at all....." Yeah, right....................Take care, Eric


----------



## Ron-NY (Apr 15, 2007)

eOrchids said:


> I'll be there on Saturday just when the doors are about to open.


I will be there from before the doors open until after they close on Sat and Sunday. Look for me at Piping Rock...I will be helping Glen. Would be great to meet you!


----------



## eOrchids (Apr 15, 2007)

Ron-NY said:


> I will be there from before the doors open until after they close on Sat and Sunday. Look for me at Piping Rock...I will be helping Glen. Would be great to meet you!



Don't worry that's one of the first vendors that I'm gonna stop by.


----------



## Marco (Apr 15, 2007)

if anyone still looking for the itinerary heres the link

http://www.gnyos.org/NYIOS/nyios.htm


----------



## NYEric (Apr 16, 2007)

Thanx for posting the link, Marco. It's kind of interesting the nice young lady who started this thread backed out and now says she can't make it. Hmmmm..


----------



## Marley (Apr 16, 2007)

Hi,

Is the show going to be in the same venue as usual, under a tent over the ice skating rink? If so, putting that tent up in this rainy, windy weather will be a show in itself.
Marley


----------



## NYEric (Apr 16, 2007)

Yep, same location, the weather is supposed to straighten out on Weds.


----------



## Marco (Apr 16, 2007)

gnyos is one day away and tax season is over.  i cannot wait!


----------



## NYEric (Apr 17, 2007)

Taxes?!? We didn't pay no stinkin' taxes!


----------



## Scooby5757 (Apr 17, 2007)

I may be wrong, but I heard that it won't be in the tent this year.


----------



## NYEric (Apr 17, 2007)

Then where?


----------



## lienluu (Apr 17, 2007)

NYEric said:


> Then where?



Dennis told me the same thing, that they were changing things around this year. But i wasn't really listening so i forget what he said the changes were.


----------



## Ron-NY (Apr 17, 2007)

I heard that it is still suppose to be in the tent but the tent won't be over the skating rink but put up on the street level.

I am stil going but was just hit with a much larger than expected tax bill which puts me on an austerity budget.


----------



## joan (Apr 17, 2007)

You are correct about the tent not being over the ice rink Ron. The tents are next to the rink.


----------



## Marco (Apr 18, 2007)

im off to see the wizard....


----------



## Heather (Apr 18, 2007)

Have fun all! REMEMBER YOUR CAMERAS!!!


----------



## eOrchids (Apr 18, 2007)

Heather said:


> Have fun all! REMEMBER YOUR CAMERAS!!!



REMEMBER YOUR FULLY CHARGED & EXTRA FILM / MEMORY CAMERAS!!!


----------



## Ron-NY (Apr 18, 2007)

I have my camera packed with extra batteries. Attending a private party at Carmine's on Friday night. Did the same last year and last year I was seated next to Andy Phillips (orchids on a stick, Andy)Great conversation on species. I believe we have reservations for Korean Barbecue for Sat night. Do you think I am food conscious?? :rollhappy:


----------



## NYEric (Apr 18, 2007)

Hello, went to the GNYOS Show today. Clerked at the ribbon judging and carried plants back and forth [miles] for AOS judging. My photos wont be the best because my camera seemed to have a mind of it's own while focusing. Someone said that's a sign the batteries are low. I was on the team [#10/15] that judged Complex Paphs and actually had some input on the choice for Best Cyp grown in Home plaque. For AOS judging there weren't many slippers, but I think a Cyp. regineae and a Paph delenatii alba, out of the 10-12 plants, got awarded. I bought a besseae flavum, a besseae hybrid, 4 jewel orchids, 3 Epi-catts [including a blood red and a white one], 15 Pleuros, Lepanthes, and Masdies. Piping Rock showed 2 Phrag. Haley Deckers and the Pk x Cape Sunset and has more Pk hybrids in the pipeline; there was another display w/ 5-6 diff. large Cypripediums; Andy's Orchids got some nice awards, all in all it was a good time. I'm giving tours in the afternoon then having dinner w/ Dennis Dalessendro tomorrow night. I saw a mini-multi-floral Paph glandiferum that I think I'll get tomorrow. I will post the best photos tomorrow AM. E.


----------



## aquacorps (Apr 18, 2007)

Eric, what award did the Paph delenatii alba get? thanks Rusty


----------



## Marco (Apr 18, 2007)

Sorry no camera. Maria was supposed to bring hers but she forgot. Eric, I was looking at name tags all over the place and I couldn't find you. The show was awesome. I finally got to see paphs in bloom in person!


----------



## NYEric (Apr 19, 2007)

Marco said:


> Sorry no camera. Maria was supposed to bring hers but she forgot. Eric, I was looking at name tags all over the place and I couldn't find you. The show was awesome. I finally got to see paphs in bloom in person!


I've posted some pictures of the show, more tomorrow. I was so busy running plants to and form the judges [especially the 20+ Lbs Cyps.] that one of the show coordinators personally thanked me for my work. I had the Blue Jeans w/ the Dragons hand painted on.


----------



## NYEric (Apr 20, 2007)

aquacorps said:


> Eric, what award did the Paph delenatii alba get? thanks Rusty


Sorry, the plant fell short w/ 74 points, I wasn't around to hear why. In the Family Cyp. thread there are pictures of the Phrag Kelly Nash that got an AM AOS. I have lots o' photos, so I'll also post non-slipper, Ikebana/Display threads. E.


----------



## paphioland (Apr 20, 2007)

NYEric said:


> Sorry, the plant fell short w/ 74 points, I wasn't around to hear why. In the Family Cyp. thread there are pictures of the Phrag Kelly Nash that got an AM AOS. I have lots o' photos, so I'll also post non-slipper, Ikebana/Display threads. E.



From what i hear the plants got an HCC. I am not there of course but it is my plant. I will be there on sat however. I think the plant was over three weeks in bloom and the dorsal started to tilt and the flower got translucent. Again I am not there however just going by what people have told me.


----------



## NYEric (Apr 20, 2007)

paphioland said:


> From what i hear the plants got an HCC. I am not there of course but it is my plant.


Which one is yours? The results weren't posted EOB yesterday so I'll get them and post them tonight. E. BTW I heard Lien was actually going to stop by the show today...


----------



## lienluu (Apr 20, 2007)

NYEric said:


> Which one is yours? The results weren't posted EOB yesterday so I'll get them and post them tonight. E. BTW I heard Lien was actually going to stop by the show today...



Yes, it did get a 76pt HCC. I think that on a fresher flower, it certainly would have scored higher. It's the one right in front of the Exit door. 

Yes, I was there today for a quick walk through the show. I didn't get a chance to look at all the exhibits though. Dennis must have told you that i was going.


----------



## NYEric (Apr 20, 2007)

OK, the Paph delenatii. Yes, I thought it was nice, Congrats. I'm sorry I missed meeting you, Dennis said you'd be around. I did meet Marco, briefly as I was running to do Orchid/Info tours upstairs. Hope you get back to see more of the show. E.


----------



## NYEric (Apr 20, 2007)

I've posted some photos of the show in the Paph and non-slipper sections, enjoy.


----------



## Hien (Apr 20, 2007)

NYEric said:


> OK, the Paph delenatii. Yes, I thought it was nice, Congrats. I'm sorry I missed meeting you, Dennis said you'd be around. I did meet Marco, briefly as I was running to do Orchid/Info tours upstairs. Hope you get back to see more of the show. E.


 On wednesday, I was walking with Dennis toward the end wall near Quest orchids, Dennis pointed toward a lady who hold a pot with a large beautiful white flower, he said something likes : that one she just got it for 500 dollars.
You are not talking about that one ,right?
I am not sure it is a dellenatii alba or a vietnamense alba. Now I wish I pay more attention.


----------



## paphioland (Apr 21, 2007)

Hien said:


> On wednesday, I was walking with Dennis toward the end wall near Quest orchids, Dennis pointed toward a lady who hold a pot with a large beautiful white flower, he said something likes : that one she just got it for 500 dollars.
> You are not talking about that one ,right?
> I am not sure it is a dellenatii alba or a vietnamense alba. Now I wish I pay more attention.




I hope not! since it is my plant


----------



## likespaphs (Apr 22, 2007)

Hien said:


> ...or a vietnamense alba...



there's vietnamense alba? crazy!
did i miss it?
i went yesterday. met a couple of erics and a ron (eOrchids, NYEric and Ron-NY). nice to meet y'all in the flesh, so to speak...


----------



## lienluu (Apr 22, 2007)

likespaphs said:


> there's vietnamense alba? crazy!
> did i miss it?
> i went yesterday. met a couple of erics and a ron (eOrchids, NYEric and Ron-NY). nice to meet y'all in the flesh, so to speak...



P. vietnamense album does exist, but it was not on display at the New York Show.


----------



## eOrchids (Apr 22, 2007)

likespaphs said:


> there's vietnamense alba? crazy!
> did i miss it?
> i went yesterday. met a couple of erics and a ron (eOrchids, NYEric and Ron-NY). nice to meet y'all in the flesh, so to speak...



It was a pleasure meeting you, likepaphs, NYEric, Bob, and Ron-NY.


----------



## NYEric (Apr 22, 2007)

Hien said:


> On wednesday, I was walking with Dennis toward the end wall near Quest orchids, Dennis pointed toward a lady who hold a pot with a large beautiful white flower, he said something likes : that one she just got it for 500 dollars.
> You are not talking about that one ,right?
> I am not sure it is a dellenatii alba or a vietnamense alba. Now I wish I pay more attention.


Hmm, I don't know. I was refering to the delenatii album that was in the show display near the exit. Once again the poor lighting wrecked the photos. I'm sorry I missed meeting you and Lien also.


----------



## lienluu (Apr 23, 2007)

Did anyone notice that "Best SPECIES in show" was awarded to a Catasetum HYBRID? (from dennis' exhibit)


----------



## lienluu (Apr 23, 2007)

NYEric said:


> Hmm, I don't know. I was refering to the delenatii album that was in the show display near the exit. Once again the poor lighting wrecked the photos. I'm sorry I missed meeting you and Lien also.



All us NYers should have a big post-show party. who's volunteering?


----------



## Heather (Apr 23, 2007)

lienluu said:


> Did anyone notice that "Best SPECIES in show" was awarded to a Catasetum HYBRID? (from dennis' exhibit)



At least it wasn't an AOS award....


----------



## Eric Muehlbauer (Apr 23, 2007)

Post show party? Fine with me.....................Eric


----------



## Ron-NY (Apr 23, 2007)

likespaphs said:


> there's vietnamense alba? crazy!
> did i miss it?
> i went yesterday. met a couple of erics and a ron (eOrchids, NYEric and Ron-NY). nice to meet y'all in the flesh, so to speak...


 and I was the old man out of the group :rollhappy: It was great meeting you all!!!


----------

